# Nights shots - Cannon 400D



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

Hey guys

What setting would i need to change and what buttons to push to do it  

Sorry but i'm a complete newbie with taking pictures :newbie: 

Rich


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

What kind of effects are you trying to achieve?

you could just be boring n leave it on auto.

My advice is just av a play mate


----------



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

Sort of like this:










I would have a play but i don't know what button does what :$


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

The key to good night shots is a tripod mate. they are invaluble. 

You got a photograpy book or owt? that gives you the basics? if not do you know the basics bout shutter speed ,appature, iso etc???

if not do a bit of research, n like i sed av a play, also av a good look through your camera manual as that should have quite a bit of helpful info in it.


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice VXR too


----------



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

Cheers :thumb: Know a little bit i just don't know how to adjust it on the camera. 

I'll have a look at the manual


----------



## mattbeef (Feb 7, 2007)

like its said above a tripod is your best friend.

You also might want to set it to shutter priority (AV i think is the mode) and have a play with those on a low ISO number.

Also have a read on this over at scoobynet
http://bbs.scoobynet.com/photography-360/543761-understanding-photography.html


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

mattbeef said:


> like its said above a tripod is your best friend.
> 
> You also might want to set it to shutter priority (AV i think is the mode) and have a play with those on a low ISO number.
> 
> ...


Just what matt said........

And also a bit of fill in flash would pick out the car in that shot, if your canon has it set flash to rear curtain or rear sync (custom setting 13 - dont quote me I'm a Nikon guy)

Basicaly get the cam on a tripod and allow the shutter to open for 1 or 2 seconds and you will have all the light you need!!

have a play thats what I normally , at least with digital it costs nowt!!!


----------



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

Cheers guys :thumb:

Will get me a tripod now and start playing


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Richy888 said:


> I would have a play but i don't know what button does what :$


TIP = Read the manual thats what its there for


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

If you can, make sure you shoot in RAW - then you can make critical adjustments to the white balance in post processing. Night shots can be very unpredictable when you are shooting in areas of varying types of lighting (ie street lighting sodium/halogen etc)

You should have a copy of DPP (Digital Photo Professional) which is shipped with the 400D, it has a reasonably capable RAW converter built in.:thumb:


----------



## markphelan (May 8, 2007)

Tripod, Shoot in RAW, Low ISO, Av mode. An f-number (use the thumb wheel on top) of 22 will give a starburst effect to lights. As you reduce this, the shutter speed will increase and this effect will be reduced. It's just trial and error really. 
Unfortunately most street lights in this country have sodium lamps giving an orange glow to everything. However, if you shoot in RAW you can do a fair bit of correction for this.


----------



## jwindley (Nov 7, 2006)

use a tripod and try setting up for slow shutter sync. Not got my camera with me at the moment, and I can't remember exactly which buttons to press (better check the manual).
Slow sync means the flash lasts a normal period, and will light up the subject (car in this case). The shutter will last longer, and ambient light will fill in the background detail (this is why you need the tripod).

This is the method for taking night time photos of people in front of landmarks etc.


----------



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks again :thumb: 

Just need a tripod now


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

I have a 400D too mate. Turn the dial to P, with the camera on a tripod. This will meter what shutter speed you need. Not put the timer on 10seconds by using the button just above and left of the iso button (top outcircle button). So when the photo begins there is no movement of the camera(youtaking your away from the shutter button). Jobs a good one!


----------



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

Cheers


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Night shots are easy! Just pop it on the tripod, turn the scrolly wheel on top next to the shutter until you get to 10 seconds, or F8, and press the shutter. Or, use the timer method. TBH though, if you've got a sturdy tripod, you shouldn't need to do this. PLay about with different exposure times. My bridge shots here: http://paul.photos.me.uk/c563023.html were shot back when I had a 300d and I used anywhere between 15 and 30 second exposures. Some of those shots were just the camera lying on the ground. Have a play, that's the joy of digital - it won't cost you any more!


----------

